# Death Row Calls



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Does anyone use Death Row Calls? How do they sound? Would you recommend them?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I thought you were discussing this in an earlier thread?

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=50161

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=43919


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

When I first asked, I didn't get the questions I was looking for and I didn't see the other thread. I guess I won't ask questions on threads from now on.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have only heard one. It was at the GF Delta Banquet. That thing was tiny but it sounded like a great lesser call. The only thing that surprised me or did not impress me was that the call maker or one of the staff who I guess is or was a MN state champ goose caller was hesitant or bothered that he was asked to blow it for the crowd. To me if I was a call maker I would be blowing my call every opportunity I could to demonstrate how great it sounds and to promote it. Anyway the call sounded good in his hands. Not sure how the average Jo would sound with it.

:2cents:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

There ok but it depense what your looking for if u go to there web site they have have the sound demonstration things.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I already have done that, I really like there sounds and Corey is a great guy to talk to. All I need to do now is blow one personally. Right now I blow Feather Duster and really like them, but to me they are hard to blow.


----------



## 2dblind (Feb 23, 2006)

I have the Life Sentence and the short drop and I think they are in the top 3 as a call for sure. Ive blown almost every major call out there and they are right at the top of the list. As far a blowing hard on you FD just set you wedge up higher on the guts and it will get faster and softer.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I am getting a short drop for sure. I am going to see how I like it, then probly buy the others.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I got a money maker I would sell you!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You got that for free. Appeantly that was your dad that won the calls at the banquet.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just tried the Short Drop today, awesome call, though I like the higher pitched calls though. I am really excited to try the Life Sentence and The Inmate. If there is anybody looking for great calls and great customer service DRC gets my vote. I have talked to almost all of the call companies this past winter and Cory has answered all of my questions WITHOUT pushing his product on me. My hats are off the Cory and DRC


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah, great!!! Always a good thing to hear about a call maker. Reminds me of Zink's calls.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

They are, like dozens of other brands on the market probably a good call,but I will say that is the dumbest name I have ever heard of.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well, it is a different name, but I think that is why he chose it because is stands out.


----------



## benelliguyusa (Aug 9, 2007)

i know cory personally and he is a great guy. I personally own a short drop and it is a deadly call from cacklers to giants it gets the job done i will recomend his calls to anyone and everyone that asks me.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think that he should have name the short drop the juvenile.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Last summer, with DRC right out of the gates Cory won MN state and also took doubles at the Northstar regional. Two contests that have always had pretty stiff competition. All you have to do is look at the names on the winner's plaque. When you can add your name to the likes of Shawn Stahl, and Scott Threinen you know the call and the caller are probably a little more then decent.

So yeah, they're good calls and they have good customer service. I'm not saying they're the end-all-beat-all or the best (because I wouldn't say there is a "best" when it comes to goose calls), but there are one of the many good calls on the market.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Although, I will agree with you on the name thing. Not because I don't like the name...but because I'd be worried about Suge Knight knocking on my door one day!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 25, 2008)

one of my buddies knows the starters of that company and he turned me on to death row. i think they sound great and are easy to blow.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think that they are the easiest call to blow, but thats my opinoin. My hunting partner cannot blow them at all, but he can rip it up on the Zink calls, though I cannot blow one of them worth a hoot. All calls are created different. Find one you can blow, and stick with it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well I just got my Inmate from DRC and I love it. Cory has been very nice and has always answered my questions to the best of his knowledge. My hat is off to DRC. Now the question is what do I use Feather Duster or DRC???


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Now the question is what do I use Feather Duster or DRC???


You decided pretty quick with all the FD calls for sale allready


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, I still have another FD to use. I just have way to many calls so I need to get rid of some.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I like the shirts and sweatshirts! They are nice threads!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I haven't actually had a chance yet to blow any DRC stuff but have had a couple dealings with Cory and his customer service is great, just for that reason I will be picking up at least one of his calls to try out.

Anyone that has one of Cory's calls with the broke in guts, how would you compare them to the Triple Crown guts?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

They are pretty similar to the triple crown guts. If I'm not mistaken they are just Bill Saunders' version of the broken in guts. You could buy some saunders guts and throw them in one of your present calls.


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

GOOSE BUSTERS you are far from the truth. DRC broke in guts are 1 of a kind and can only be bought from DRC, nobody makes a product like them. check out the article on their home page www.deathrowcalls.com

They are a 100% complete replica of Cory's own broke in tone board.


----------

